# I'm saluting the Quarterdeck now, Sirs!



## lingo (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello from Penzance in Cornwall. I have just joined. My flying days are long gone and I live as a ground-gripper with grand-parenting duties who also has to tend an oversize (5 acres) garden.
I have served with the RAF and the Army Air Corps. My only real links to aviation these days is collecting and studying Flight Manuals / Pilots Notes and roaming the better fora on the internet. I am also a member of Air-Britain. I expect I shall meet some like-minded fellow spirits here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes you shall lingo. Welcome to the forum and have fun! And thank you for your service!


----------



## imalko (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the family lingo! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting... and thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi from the south coast of Canada


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a bit further north than Cornwall, in the land of rain and hills!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the family Lingo!


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2009)

welcome aboard lingo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2009)

Hiya lingo, welcome aboard. 

Where I come from a 5 acre garden is called a farm.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome lingo!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

> My only real links to aviation these days is collecting and studying Flight Manuals / Pilots Notes


I think u and our Technical Moderator Micdrow are gonna get along just fine.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, Dan!

Welcome lingo!

viking, around here we call that a backyard!


----------



## HerrKaleut (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome Lingo. My daughter lives near you in Goldsithney (or however its spelt)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poalnd.


----------



## lingo (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the friendly welcome. Perhaps the Americans will forgive me for pointing out that in the UK nobody thanked us for our service, as we had joined as volunteers and got paid for doing our duty. Consequently this Brits is a little taken aback by getting thanked by people on the west side of the pond. A charming gesture though, and possibly one we could emulate in these more enlightened times.
Goldsithney is indeed very close to me. I claim to come from Penzance as that was the town of my birth and people have heard of it but in fact I live 'out in the sticks' on the edge of a sub-hamlet called Rosevidney. Purely as a matter of interest, my house is still in the first flush of youth as it was built in 1744. In Penzance I used to live near an inn dating from 1213 where volunteers for the crusades gathered. OK, history lesson over!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 14, 2009)

I just love what passes for "new" to the British.
Over here on the other side of the pond we would be trying to get it in a museum or historical value status if it's over 50 years old. 

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 14, 2009)

Lingo, welcome from New Zealand... a country younger than your house!


----------



## HerrKaleut (Jun 15, 2009)

Super...Pasties and Mead (or Scrumpy) all round!..YAAAAY


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in!

1744 you say, the house hasn't even left the diaper stadium....


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 15, 2009)

lingo said:


> Thank you for the friendly welcome. Purely as a matter of interest, my house is still in the first flush of youth as it was built in 1744. In Penzance I used to live near an inn dating from 1213 where volunteers for the crusades gathered. OK, history lesson over!


I hope things pick up for you and you'll be able to afford something newer


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir. Tell us about your service!


----------



## lingo (Jun 15, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Welcome aboard, Sir. Tell us about your service!



It was most undistinguished I assure you! Joined the RAF and started flying training on the Provost T Mk 1 (no, not the Jet Provost although they were coming into service) and then on to the Vampire. Managed a few sorties in the single seaters at armament school, then after wings parade posted on to Hunters but not for too long as I was charged with dangerous flying. I had broken the cardinal rule: Don't Get Caught! I had the prospect of a court martial I couldn't win or to resign, so I chose the latter. I then joined the Army as I had learned the Army Air Corps was expanding. They were unimpressed with someone who knew nothing about the army so I served in the Royal Tank Regt for a while before going into the AAC. My training started all over again, Chipmunk, Hiller 12 and Sioux. My first type after training was the Skeeter (a lovely machine), then the Sioux, Scout, Alouette and Gazelle. I finished my service as an instructor with rapidly greying hair. I retired in 1980, went into the Intelligence services for a few years and then went back to the town of my birth. I've been quietly mouldering away ever since. I'm now a fully qualified ground-gripper with pacifist tendencies. There you are, my life summed up in a paragraph!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I thought your service paragraph was interesting.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome aboard. 

Of course you realise now that we'll keep pestering away until you tell us what passed as dangerous back in those heady days...like trying to take a Hunter under a river bridge or such like ?..whatever, I'm sure you had some fun, whatever it was !


----------



## lingo (Jun 20, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Hi mate and welcome aboard.
> 
> Of course you realise now that we'll keep pestering away until you tell us what passed as dangerous back in those heady days...like trying to take a Hunter under a river bridge or such like ?..whatever, I'm sure you had some fun, whatever it was !




Oh no! Mercy! Spare me!  If I told you the plain facts everyone would see what an immature idiot I really was!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2009)

lingo said:


> Oh no! Mercy! Spare me!  If I told you the plain facts everyone would see what an immature idiot I really was!


Hmmm...perhaps buzzing the tower?

Or for extra credit, buzzing the tower inverted?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 22, 2009)

...buzzing the tower, inverted, with a pint in one hand and the General's daughter in the other....whilst wearing a pair of pink boxers and a set of waterwings?

Do tell! I'm sure every person on this site (on this planet, for that matter) has a 'what the heck was I thinking' tale or two of immature idiocy under their belt. Lucky's usually start with "Well, after we left the third pub...."

Oh, and Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

lingo said:


> Oh no! Mercy! Spare me!  If I told you the plain facts everyone would see what an immature idiot I really was!



Well, then you'll get along with the other immature......you know, here.


----------

